# Nube questions...



## Psomniferum (Aug 18, 2013)

I am BRAND new to muzzle loading. I ALMOST bought a Buckstalker or a Wolf. After lots of reading, along with careful consideration, I figured it was worth it to spend an extra $50 and get a TC Impact instead. This being my 1st muzzle loader I didn't want to spend a fortune on powder and ammo learning to shoot my new toy. My plan is to buy both lose powder AND pellets, as well as round balls (.50 cal, 177 gr.) to get a feel for my rifle. I also wanted to start off with only 50 gr.'s and work my way up. Before I go hunting I will buy sabots or conicals, of course. Does this sound like a reasonable plan of attack? What size patches do I need for this set-up? Can I stack the patches if I choose too thin? Will the round balls be so much different from the hunting-ammo that I won't learn anything useful? Also, I figured I would invest in some 40 gr. pellets along with the 50 gr. ones for more flexibility in my loads. Will the 40's work in my setup or is the diameter too small? I believe the 40's are pistol pellets. One more thing, can I cut the pellets in 1/2 to get measurements of 25 and 20 gr.'s for even more flexibility? I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions where those came from. Thank you for your time and consideration before hand 

P.S.- I read an article written a few years back about Spanish-made barrels only being proofed to 10k psi and a lot of accidents happening in the meanwhile. Does this still hold true? Was it JUST the CVA's or ANY Spanish-made barrel (Traditions, etc...)? I MAY still buy a Deerstalker as a backup gun to compare the differences and get a little different flavor in my new hobby.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

If it were me I would go with only pellets and only shoot powerbelt bullets. Start with 100 grains and once you are comfortable bump to 150 if desired. Shoots nearly just like any other rifle.


----------



## Psomniferum (Aug 18, 2013)

I appreciate your response. However, from what I've read, muzzle loaders do NOT shoot like any other rifle. There seems to be a "rainbow" effect when the bullet leaves the barrel- meaning you have to raise the front of the barrel so the bullet "falls" into the target. Another thing, too much powder can affect the accuracy of your shot, from what I've read, and a lot of people hunt with only 80-120 gr.'s of powder. These are the things that i was concerned about. I'm just afraid of having to spend $1-or-more per shot while learning the habits of a BP rifle, and I realize it will probably take 100-200 shots to become 1/2-way proficient. Was hoping to get off cheaply using ONLY 1x pellet and a cheaper projectile while getting a feel for my new "bang-stick."


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Going with loose powder is probably the cheapest way to get started. Pillow ticking bought by the yard at sewing centers and wal mart is very close to the correct size patching for round balls. Just remember to wash the sizeing out.

When your ready to switch to sabots you can order them thru MMP direct, that way you get the same sabot every time. Bulk Hornaday XTP bullets have probably killed as many if not more deer as any conical on the market.

 Al


----------

